# 1971 Hedman Headers problem



## mxriderae (Dec 15, 2009)

*Hi well i installed a hedman headders part# 28146 amd had too many problems so far ..
first do i have to relocate the brake system ?
cuz the driver side header won`t fit while that sitting on it`s place on the chassis !
Second trans doesn`t shift because the lever extension which goes to the transmission hits the headers.
so the car is stuck on the jack .. any tips guys ? *


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry I can't help but since I was in a similar position, thought I'd add my .02. The previous owner of my 1971 got Hedmans. Said it took him the better part of three days to get them on with a lot of cursing and tweaking in between. They never did line up well and always had leaks. Said it took him several hours just to tighten one of the bolts it was so difficult to get to. The guy who did my restoration the past few months was giddy when he saw I bought replacement factory Ram Air factory headers. Took him the better part of a day to get the Hedmans off but the Ram Airs went on like butter.

best of luck,

Dan


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you don't NEED headers....use RamAir manifolds. You will be very happy with the results! Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All I can say is: "It's Hammer Time!" I had to relocate the brake line from the MC on my '66 GTO many moons ago. I also had to "modify" two of the tubes on the driver's side to clear the clutch linkage. I used a BFH. They worked fine, though.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Ya know Eric, I think you were the one who got me going on the RAs.. Much apprec'

They are awesome. My resto guy truly was giddy. Got the ceramic coated grays..


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I had to relocate my brake line fittings, had to make a coat hanger loop around one of the header pipes to hang the clutch return spring on, and then there was the steering rag joint, one of the nuts just ticked the header pipe, had to remove the nut, grind it flat on one side for clearance. Getting the starter out is a pain unless I loosen the header on the other side. Its been so long do not remember the brand name of the headers. :willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I got the 3 tube headers, and the back tube hit the shift linkage to the column, so I disconnected it, lost the neutral safety switch. Also, it was laying on the prop valve, so I moved it to the top of the frame. That was on my 70. My 66, I left the manifolds on it. Doug's headers are the best, and I haven't heard a complaint about them.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

jigaway said:


> Ya know Eric, I think you were the one who got me going on the RAs.. Much apprec'
> 
> They are awesome. My resto guy truly was giddy. Got the ceramic coated grays..


Ceramic coated greys....sweet! E:cheers


----------



## trip65 (Oct 11, 2011)

i had the same problem with hooker header on my lemans,one tube didnt clear the z bar so i heated it up & flatted it on one side , had to relocate the oil filter & to get the starter in i had to lift the engine ,what a pain!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Headers are generally a pain and although they are "mass produced" often times it seems like each installation is a 'one of a kind' deal. You run them because you want/need the performance, not because you want "easy" 

Yes, it's very common to have to relocate the brake distribution block. I moved mine from the inside to the top of the frame rail. It's also common to have to "dimple" one or more tubes to get clearance for control arm bolts, linkages, etc. Some brands tend to fit better than others, none are "perfect".

Bear


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

jigaway said:


> Ya know Eric, I think you were the one who got me going on the RAs.. Much apprec'
> 
> They are awesome. My resto guy truly was giddy. Got the ceramic coated grays..


So to get the RAs, do you have to locate them in a salvage yard or is someone doing repo's on them. They are "D" ports correct?


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

High Performance Automotive Componentry

Not cheap but nothing of great quality is. Paul, I think the owner, is great to work with as well. He owns a 70 judge.

I got the oversized D-ports and they went on no prob.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Ram Air Restorations is the place.


----------



## mxriderae (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi guys and sorry for the late response dont know about this forum that i dont get a notify email when i recieve responds.

Well it is too late !! i already bought it as i knew that hedman and hooker are the top brends on the shelves !
while am typing now my mechanic is relocating the brake lines block !
and after that he will bend over the trans linkage !
if i knew i will have this much of pain .. i wont buy it !
thanx a lot guys and i will let you know about the resultes as soon as i finish with it!
another thing .. i bought along with the headers the white gasket from hedman too .. someone told me that the engine heat will burn it out in a blink ! is that true ?


----------



## 71gto (Apr 7, 2012)

yes very true. try some fel-pros i burnt the gaskets given with the kit. i bought the same headers and have ran into a nightmare and a half. i have done much work with a BFH like someone else was talking about and i did not run into the linkage problem you did but my tranny lines were completely on the header. also the passenger side header IS currently rubbing so hard on the lower control arm and possibly the motor mount it is causing the header to not seal to the head. i was gettin on here to see if anyone knew what the f*ck is going on haha. i bought new stock tranny and engine mounts and plan to replace them in hopes of better fitment.. any ideas guys? anything will be considered and thank you


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Tri-Y headers or RA manifolds....4 pipes are simply a pain in the A** on Pontiacs because of the Siamese middle exhaust ports. I picked up a set of Tri-Y Hedmans with jet coat from craigslist for 100.00, 30 minutes off and back on, Fit great and seal tight with the laminated aluminum gasket from dougs.


----------

